# Found Camera card in Grand Canyon



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Found a camera card in Blacktail canyon, March 28. Contact me for identification.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

You might try sending the information to Lynn at Grand Canyon River Guides. Many commercial customers go to her when they have lost items. She can get word out to the whole outfitter and guide communities. I'd hate to lose my vacation pics!! She can be reached at GCRG(at)infomagic.net


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## Snowolf (Apr 8, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Will do.


Have you looked at the pics?

A couple of years ago I found an SD card in Spooky Gulch in southern Utah. Took it home and looked at the pics. Along with the vacation pics, were Christmas pics and in one pic there was a Chevy Surburban in the driveway of the house. I was able to zoom in on the plate and contacted the Idaho DMV. About a week later, I got a call from the owner of the truck and they had in fact lost their SD card and I was able to mail it to them.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Have you looked at the pics?


Yes look at the pics. Last year I found a camera that had been swimming in the Rogue below Raine. It was fried, but the SD card had hundreds of pics including one of a boat with the registraion number visible. The Oregon State Marine Board gave me the contact information. The family was very happy to get their pictures back.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Unfortunately it's not a sd card, so i can't. Maybe the local camera shop can help though?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Also, on all of my sd cards i have a phot with my name address and phone.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Bumping


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Also, on all of my sd cards i have a phot with my name address and phone.


Also consider putting your emergency contact info on a .txt file in the root directory of all your camera cards.


----------

